# New from BowTech



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well dang, I would have hitchhiked ya if I knew you were going!!! I am sooo jealous!!!! 

That is a cool looking stool...I hope it isn't a bunch of $$$$$$


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I think the suggested retail was $119??? It is made by GPSweetSeats. I've seen posts on here with pics of other chairs he does.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I guess I will stick with my $19.99 wingshooter seat from Gander Mtn....


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> I think the suggested retail was $119??? It is made by GPSweetSeats. I've seen posts on here with pics of other chairs he does.


They must come with somebody that carries it!!:mg:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> They must come with somebody that carries it!!:mg:


Yeah, it needs to come with a cady to carry it and hand you your arrows, towel and water bottle....lol Dont get me wrong, it is sweet lookin stool, esp since it also can hold bow quiver for ground blind huntin..but that just gives me an idea to modify my stool, I bought a new one this last yr for m blind..It has the triangle cut seat..It is awsome for bow huntin and got it for $18.00....lol..But I cant see spendin that much $$$ on a stool..But to those who do, enjoy..


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I think some of their accessories although extremely nice are a bit pricey. Which means I have to tell my husband that I want them for a gift. But he will forget. As I didnt get the Octane qvr I wanted for my birthday or Christmas.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I have the GP seat...at first it seemed alot, but man is it sweet...


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow...we were at the ATA too but somehow overlooked that. 
Did you see the Diamond Nuclear Ice? Is that not the cutest little bow ever?

My hubby made a dare with our rep to see which of them will be the first to kill a deer with it this year...LOL

The ATA show was awesome...Did you guys go to the concert?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

One of these days I would like to go to the ATA show, it sure would be fun!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Julie M said:


> Wow...we were at the ATA too but somehow overlooked that.
> Did you see the Diamond Nuclear Ice? Is that not the cutest little bow ever?
> 
> My hubby made a dare with our rep to see which of them will be the first to kill a deer with it this year...LOL
> ...


I didn't see the Diamond. To be honest, I was bummed that they didn't have an Admiral in a short draw length so I really didn't pay too much attention to the bows. 

We didn't go the concert. Hubby was just too tired. This was my first trip to the ATA. I still can't really describe it. There is just so much. We walked the floor for 3 days and I still think we didn't see everything.

Shanna, maybe next year we can pull something off for the both of us.


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

Shanna

Oh yeah its alot to take in. It was our first time too. We got around and probably ordered more then we should have. We had a few of our kids with us, they got multiple autographs and pictures so they had a blast. 

The Diamond Iceman is pretty comparable to the Admiral. It has a good amount of adjustment, how short of a draw do you need?


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I have the GP seat...at first it seemed alot, but man is it sweet...





absolutecool said:


> One of these days I would like to go to the ATA show, it sure would be fun!!!


It is an absolute BLAST!! This was our first year and I can't wait for 2010!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

have they announced next years location?


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep...Columbus Ohio


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Well dang, I would have hitchhiked ya if I knew you were going!!! I am sooo jealous!!!!
> 
> That is a cool looking stool...I hope it isn't a bunch of $$$$$$


Dang it you girls have all the fun!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

viperarcher said:


> Dang it you girls have all the fun!!!!


You should come shoot with us someday viper...we will show you how its done!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool looking chair. Looks kinda like mine. Those things make great chairs for hunting on the ground. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

That chair was very sweet! I liked it a lot and it sits higher than a standard chair so its easier on the knees than the standard height chair.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

Not only did they have a cool chair....
They had tons of cute clothes and hats too!! 

They also released a new drop away rest from the Octane line; I will definately be getting one of those! When it's up on the website, you gals will have to check it out.


----------



## GoatGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

I have one of the GP SweetSeats, and it is awesome. I would highly reccommend one - you won't regret it. The seat is awesome for relaxing between shots. It also has room for any bow tool, you could possibly need - and then some. My favorite part is the cooler for water, sandwiches, granola bars and some M and M's.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> You should come shoot with us someday viper...we will show you how its done!!


I would love too! hey did you see the new sight and drop away rest from octane accessories?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

viperarcher said:


> I would love too! hey did you see the new sight and drop away rest from octane accessories?


Nope, not yet


----------

